
Deep Learning Twitter Loop - tapraboshpat
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/5jjzny/d_deep_learning_twitter_loop/
======
LaymanLab
Good resource! We're interested to see how all of this Deep Learning evolves
and becomes more tangible in the future.

